# Question



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi all, I'm revamping the plumbing on my 125, my previous set up was a Jebao 5000 up and over the back. A single 1 inch line directed towards one if the overflows with 2 Turso drains and 2 emergency drains sizes are 1 inch return and inch and a quarter drains.

The tank is a 6ft 125 gl with two overflows in the corners.

Now what i, m going to do is 2 durso drains and 2 returns through the two overflows utilizing locline to devert the water in two directions out of the overflows. Now heres the kicker. I have two return pumps the Jebao 5000 and a Jebao 4000 both pumps are silent and have controllers 

I want to use one on one side and the other on the other line. My new 40 breeder sump will be set up for the J 5000 in the 1st compartment, the 2nd compartment will have the skimmer and the 3rd compartment will have the J 4000. Both drains will go into the skimmer compartment.

What do you think? Why? I want more flow but dont want to purchase a bigger return pump and have to split the flow to either side.

Have you ever heard of this any cons over pros. Thanks in advance.
Comments welcome.

The skimmer is a Red Sea rsk 600. A beast.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

One think to add, there will be no refugeum but there will be an ATS also I'm going to be using 2 check valves both 1 inch on the return lines.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Please close, this no longer applies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

